# Sub needed for 06 07 season in Central NJ



## mountainviewland (Apr 16, 2000)

Im looking or someone to sub some residential accounts in the Bridgewater NJ area this snow season. 

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I know you.


----------



## mountainviewland (Apr 16, 2000)

If you are interested or know anyone let me know. I have to much work and not enough help to get it done in a timely manner. Plus I dont live local anymore.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Your not on South Bridge street any more? I'm sick of plowig resdentals too. This is Rich from Mundy Landscaping Btw.


----------



## mountainviewland (Apr 16, 2000)

Hey Rich yeah Im still there. At least untill the my landlord sell or the town develops the dump. I just dont live in Somerville anymore went to Hunterdon County. So I guess youre not interested then. Ha!


----------

